# Show us your stash



## ShaneW (26/10/14)

So Friday was my 9 months anniversary for exclusive vaping. Thought I'd share a photo of my stash... 

That is my personal stash only, none of it is shop stock. And vaping was meant to be cheaper. Hahaha 





That is not everything, there is a box missing somewhere. 

Show us yours...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/14)

No wonder you had to start a shop to keep bread on the table. Lol, had a similar collection of gear, but got rid of most bar the Reos. Hard part now is not to start a new collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (26/10/14)

I simplified too. But its for new better things in the future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/14)

Awesome looking stash @ShaneW 
I see lots of familiar looking bottles there 

Looks so good the way you arranged it all !

My stash is far less good looking - its all stacked in various cupboard spots and I am a too nervous to take it out for a photo shoot - in case my wife sees it all together....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> So Friday was my 9 months anniversary for exclusive vaping. Thought I'd share a photo of my stash...
> 
> That is my personal stash only, none of it is shop stock. And vaping was meant to be cheaper. Hahaha
> 
> ...



Wtf! Going to have to come around for more "samples" 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/14)

My stash... Very modest 



Once you crack the super-secret code

Not much, but variations of this is what gets me by.

Bottle of Witchers, a Sheep, some Vape King and Craft Vapour... And I'm good.

I am sooo needing to try Vapour Mountain, Sky blue and Lekker Vapors.

However the more I don't see a brand in 18mg... The further in line it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 13872



I'd have a field day with that stash!


----------



## kimbo (26/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'd have a field day with that stash!



Just a day .. more like a field week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (26/10/14)

Well done for getting it all in one place. I must have 2 liters juice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShaneW (26/10/14)

Silver said:


> Awesome looking stash @ShaneW
> I see lots of familiar looking bottles there
> 
> Looks so good the way you arranged it all !
> ...



Thank you @Silver, you helped me remember where the missing box is... I hid it from the wife

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

wow you guys make my stash look like childs play lol. i definitely can't play with this group

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Phil (2/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

